# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Fine Art

## sargentodiaz

I know there's a huge assortment of what people consider fine art to be. I often find things that fat into this category and have decided to share them with you. I hope others will chip in with things they also like.

----------

DLLS (02-06-2019),JMWinPR (01-24-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


I love paintings of old sail boats.  If I can print this one its going on my office wall.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------

MrogersNhood (02-23-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## Ed D

Rodolfo Amadeo, Nude Maraba

----------

DLLS (02-16-2019),MrogersNhood (02-23-2019),sargentodiaz (02-13-2019)

----------


## Ed D

Abby Alston  Romance

----------


## Ed D

*Cayetano de ARQUER BUIGAS   Ohh*

----------


## Ed D

Tom Lovelle  Abraham's Wife...

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## Canadianeye

Sorry. Man cave is man cave. One of my recent additions to my walls...as well as a wolf.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dave37

Cool but how about some artist's names since I know nothing about art.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rita Marley (03-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

4e3390f8a575da191d12208e87eb829d.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

art.jpg

----------


## Rita Marley

I like to watch biographies. I know nothing about fine art, but I just watched the stories of Rembrandt and Van Gogh.

They were both nuts.

PS I like Rembrandt's better.

----------

Dave37 (04-01-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## Dave37

A lot of these pics remind me of what it looks like when I take off my glasses.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## Dan40

> Cool but how about some artist's names since I know nothing about art.


Art is nailed to Wally.

----------

Canadianeye (08-19-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dave37

That's got to be a photo.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> That's got to be a photo.


Not according to Linkedin.

----------

Dave37 (04-20-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

Needlepoint!

----------


## sargentodiaz

Carmel Mission

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------

JMWinPR (05-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Crossstitch

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

[Paint by numbers!]

----------


## DLLS

They all look fine to me.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## ChemEngineer

Dear Friend, you confuse art with artifice.

*Definition of "art":* 
*" n.  - something that is created with imagination and skill and that is beautiful or that expresses important ideas or feelings"*

*Definition of "artifice":*
*ar·ti·fice - ˈärdəfəs - noun - clever or cunning devices or expedients, especially as used to trick or deceive others.  outright fakery*
_synonyms - trickery, deceit, deception, duplicity, guile, chicanery 

http://WhenCrapIsArt.blogspot.com


_






>

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Art.jpg

----------

